# Klonopin



## lilnewk (Mar 15, 2012)

How long did it take for klonopin to start to help dpdr ? I’m also on paxil and might get back on Wellbutrin too


----------



## nocturnalman (Nov 15, 2017)

For me ,it took one pill of 5mg diazepam/valium which proves that DR surfaces when you are anxious and tense.
Try to reach that state without taking a pill and you will be able to control.
Dont depend on benzos ,because you dont want to end up with 2 problems


----------

